# My very first attempt at designing



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

This was for a friend of mine who loves Dr Who and I quite like the way it's turned out. My 14 year old neice now wants one. 

I've added the instructions, so feel free to do as many as you want.


Materials
One 50g DK (Worsted Weight) yarn in navy blue
Small amount of DK (Worsted Weight) yarn in white
2 Stitch holders
One pair of 4mm (UK 8, US 6) knitting needles
Measurements
To fit a small teapot, about 4  6 cups
Abbreviations
B = Navy Blue
W = White
K = Knit
P = Purl
Instructions
Make 2
Using the navy blue yarn, cast on 42 sts.
Work 14 rows in stocking stitch, ending with a purl row.
Row 15: P18 k6 P 18
Row 16: K18 p6 K 18
Rows 17  21: Repeat rows 15 and 16
Row 21: P
Row 22: K
Rows 23  30: Repeat rows 21 and 22
Row 31: K4B K4W K1B K4W K1B K4W K6B K4W K1B K4W K1B K4W K4B
Row 32: P4B P4W P1B P4W P1B P4W P6B P4W P1B P4W P1B P4W P4B
Rows 33  34: Repeat rows 31 and 32
Row 35: In navy blue K
Row 36: Purl
Rows 37  40: Repeat Rows 32  34
Row 41: In navy blue K
Row 42: K18 P6 K18
Row 43: P18 K6 P18
Row 44 - 50: Starting with P row, Stocking stich 7 rows
Shaping the top
Row 1: K7 K2tog,*K6 K2tog*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1
Row 2 and every alternate row: P
Row 3: K6 K2tog,*K5 K2tog*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1
Row 5: K5 K2tog,*K4 K2tog*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1
Row 7: K4 K2tog,*K3 K2tog*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1
Row 9: K3 K2tog,*K2 K2tog*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1
Row 11: K2 K2tog,*K1 K2tog*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1
Row 13: K1 K2tog,* K2tog*, repeat from * to * to last st, K1
Cut yarn and place sts on stitch holder.

Make up the cosy
Thread a needle with the sts left on the stitch holders and graft together.
Continue sewing down one side for 7.5cm (3in). Repeat on the other side.
Sew up the sides at the bottom for 4cm (1.5in).


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great job...I am knitting the Tom Baker scarf right now for my GD!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

Good Job! :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks good. Great designing job, too. It could be made into a hat with out to much trouble. I will bookmarking this. Thank you for sharing.

GrandmaNona


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

that is a great cozy!!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

GrandmaNona said:


> Looks good. Great designing job, too. It could be made into a hat with out to much trouble. I will bookmarking this. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> GrandmaNona


 :thumbup: good job.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That looks really great! :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

very well done.i love this.


----------



## KellyBelly (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. My grand daughters love tea AND Dr. Who. They'll be quite pleased with this as a Christmas gift.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Brilliant!!!!!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sure the Doctor loves this with both of his hearts!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

you did a very good job. you should feel proud.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Good job.

LOVE Dr. Who!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations! You did a great job! And thanks for sharing the pattern, too. My tea-drinking Dr. Who fan will love it.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it would make a cute hat without the hole.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have never knitted a tea cozy but think it would make a great gift. I would purchase a tea pot, make the cozy and add a selections of teas and put all in a gift basket. Wouldn't that make a great gift? I like your cozy. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Lovely and a great design. Good luck on your designs.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice hat. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

pretty color choice


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

Great pattern and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely tea cosy.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

looks great to me 
Dora


----------



## CherishedBabyKnits (Nov 9, 2012)

Well done - good work for your first attempt  xx


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lovely and thank you for the pattern


----------

